# UWN Top Shot



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

Who's been out shootin' targets??? Just a reminder, you have just a little over 2 weeks left so if you've got some targets shot and want to put a little heat on everyone else, post them up!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Probably post up next week.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

I have been out twice to try. Both times the wind started blowing real bad. I am going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I've been waiting for a warmer day. I may try this afternoon out to Lee Kay. They are the only range semi-close with a decent 200 yd. platform.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I've been waiting for a warmer day. I may try this afternoon out to Lee Kay. They are the only range semi-close with a decent 200 yd. platform.


What a crappy shoot. I better get to cleaning some tubes.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm not even sure my range is open yet. so I havent had a chance to take'em for a spin just yet. but soon I hope!


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I going to get some shooting done this sunday at lee kay.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

yfzduner450 said:


> I going to get some shooting done this sunday at lee kay.


Don't go there the range is broken. When I went there yesterday I couldn't get a group for nothing. Had to be the range. :O•-:


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

Now that we finaly have a weekend with desent weather I'm headed out Saturday after noon with the kids somewher. 

400bull


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm hoping to get some shooting in tomorrow and next saturday.


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Is anyone going to post up? I guess I might have to. I discraced my own name though. I've got a bunch of excuses, but I'm sure it's none you haven't ever heard.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Many Steps, Dry Dog and I are entered in the muzzy shoot and were going to go out this past week. The weather damped our spirits and so we are going to take our targets to the Cache Valley Rendezvous and shoot them up there. That will make for a better environment anyway. Load of beer bets and harassment will be had.
No matter how we do, we will post up on either Monday afternoon or Tuesday sometime.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Man, I havent had time to get out and shoot. I hope I can get out before the contest ends


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Is it through the end of the month? I hope to get it done on Memorial weekend and that weather is good.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm going to have a hard time getting my shooting done. I have only three days off in the month of May and at 12.5 hours a day, I'm having a hard time finding any time to shoot. But I'll get 'er done.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Ya know. It's sort of sad that none of us has time to do the fun stuff in life. Oh well, I think that is how I won the last top shot contest. I don't know for a fact, but I was probably the only one who sent in a target.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll be the first to be ridiculed. I am confused on the scoring. Is it the one who is the closest to the dot on each target? I took one shot at each dog from 100 yards with my .204. I don't know how to score it.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Ya know. It's sort of sad that none of us has time to do the fun stuff in life. Oh well, I think that is how I won the last top shot contest. I don't know for a fact, but I was probably the only one who sent in a target.


Which category. I won the small bore.

I have been out 3 times and the wind started blowing hard every time. I am hoping to get out this Friday and get it done.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice shooting NHS!
Reb 8600 wrote:


> Which category. I won the small bore.


Muzz.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

NHS said:


> I'll be the first to be ridiculed. I am confused on the scoring. Is it the one who is the closest to the dot on each target? I took one shot at each dog from 100 yards with my .204. I don't know how to score it.


They all look like dead dogs to me. 8)


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

It's scored kind of like golf for small bore. You got a 0, with the lowest score winning. If mulitple people tie with 0, we will do the tiebreaker of closest to the red dots. Got shooting NHS, the bar is pretty high right now in the small bore but a target in all the other classes would win, right now. It does go through the end of the month, so ya'll need to get some shooting in!!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Will it count if I use a water pistol. :lol: This rain has to stop for me to get out. :O•-:


----------



## sharpshooter (Nov 17, 2010)

Here is a large bore target. The target is kind of beat up and
has rain spots on it. Decided I can't wait for the rain anymore 
or I will run out of time.   
Browning X-Bolt in 7mm-08/140 gr. Accubonds


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Finally made it out without the wind. The range did get extremely busy before I left though. 
First is my rimfire target with a score of 260. I started to shoot the 20 point but decided to go with the 30 point instead.








Next is the small bore. It will not beat the other one posted by NHS but is still a score of zero. May be good for 2nd (and the good sportsmanship award).








Right before I shot the small bore target I shot this group with my 204 that measured .540. I had people on both sides shooting pistols when I shot the small bore target.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, I plain forgot to pack the rifles for this weekend...had to pickup the trailer half way there and therefore forgot several important camping items.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

With the bad weather and schedule I had no time for a second trip to the range. I would like to thank YZ for all his time and effort. Good job YZ. 8)


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I had full intentions on shooting the UWN target while at rendezvous, but the weather did not allow for such fun. I go down defeated! No target will be turned in by me. I'm a sad dude. :-(


----------



## 400BULL (Nov 16, 2007)

I am with Bears Butt on this one. Between bad weather and Baseball games all my spare time was tied up. I feel especially bad because I was one who opened the conversation for having a youth shoot and was not able to get them out shooting ether. Thanks for all the time spent on this project, hopefully next time things will workout better for me. 

Good luck to all who found time to get out shooting.

400bull


----------



## yfzduner450 (Dec 28, 2009)

I went out shooting in the rain on sunday, it was my last chance to punch paper and ending up not doing very good. I will post the winners tonight. This is the last day to turn in targets.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sadly I never got a chance to get out and shoot


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey! It's me again. After I posted the no go earlier today, I got a call from Dry Dog saying we HAD to go out and shoot. So, Many Steps and I met him up at the rendezvous spot, measured off the 50 yards, set up the targets and fired away. Our rifles still very much dirty from the rendezvous shooting and situation shoot, but in reality that isn't much of an excuse. The targets were shot "at", some holes even found the paper. Many Steps has the targets and will be posting them up shortly.
Thanks again for the contest!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Well, Bears Butt said he wouldn't be out shooting...

Dry Dog called us, and we decided we'd better get out there and shoot these. (After all, he *thought* he'd be winning beers from me and the Butt)

So, the three of us headed up to the Rendezvous site, set up the target at 50 yards, and here are the results.

First, Dry Dog's target... (yes there are only 4 holes in the paper... don't let him fool you because he tore the paper up ripping it off the cardboard :lol: ) Apparently, 10 grains of powder wasn't enough to make a hole at 50 yards on one of his shots.










Next is Bears Butt... the reigning champion barely escapes losing a beer to me with this target. (Actually, I should argue he owes me... at least I had 5 full-ball hits on the paper... his 5th hole isn't even a full ball!)










And last is mine. I doubt there'll be any braggin' rights for us when all is said and done, but at least I get a beer from the Dry Dog!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I haven't been out either.  I even had a new gun to try out. All my spare time as been devoted to the bear hunt.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

mikevanwilder said:


> I haven't been out either.  I even had a new gun to try out. All my spare time as been devoted to the bear hunt.


You been out on that mountain full of Boulders?


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

No I have a Manti North tag. But it does have some boulders.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I finally got out yesterday and shot a bit. Lisa had to work so her son and I went out to Corinne and shot a few. Between putting 77 hours in a week and the dang rain, we had a hard time getting out. I shot my .204 at the small rifle targets and came up with some pretty bad looking groups so I bowed out in the small rifle competition. It usually shoots little tiny clusters. :?: So I whipped out Lisa's 1000yd 6.5x284 Pug comp. rifle and shot the unlimited target at 208 yards. I had a good group going and....well....my rest moved (ya, that's it) and I pulled a shot. 
But, we had fun shooting and Trevor showed me how to bump-fire an AR15. That was pretty cool.

[attachment=0:qljgpqtn]012.jpg[/attachment:qljgpqtn]


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

If your interested in Lisa's load, here it is.... 47.5grs H4350, 140gr A-Max pushed .0010 into the lands, CCI 200, Lapua brass and 1.5 thousand neck tension.


----------

